# Diamond point grinding wheel dresser.



## ducdon (May 1, 2019)

A friend of mine has one of these he copied from someone else. I copied from his.





 kinda!


----------



## YYCHM (May 3, 2019)

Not following what you have going here.  How is the point used to dress the stone?  Why all the angled surfaces and adjustment screw?  Where did you get the diamond point round stock in the first place?


----------



## ducdon (May 3, 2019)

You can buy diamond points at machine shop supply places. In my case it was a 3/8 inch peice of cold roll with a bit of industrial diamond attached to the point. I turned it down and inserted into a bored hole in the threaded rod, that passes through the aluminum block. You drag it across the face of the stone to dress it. The threaded adjuster allows you to advance the diamond a little bit at a time. Each pass across the stone only removes a couple of .001. The angle rides on the grinders tool rest, keeps the cut parallel to the wheel face and prevents the diamond from digging in. It does a really fine job.


----------



## Glen Phillips (May 3, 2019)

I believe this 'original' style of grinding wheel dresser is known as a "Geiger Wheel Dresser" but exists in many permutations and adaptations.

Link to a video showing its use:   



       Link to a Geiger web page:  https://www.geigerssolutions.com/Wheel-Truing-and-Dressing.html

Probably designed by a wood turning enthusiast but makes no difference to a grinding wheel.


----------



## ducdon (May 3, 2019)

Excellent. I never knew where the idea came from. My friend saw one somewhere and copied it. I saw his and came up with my own version. Mine is more like the Geiger. Great tips in VID on how to use it. That part I never new, Thanks Glen.


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 21, 2019)

Interesting project idea! And I can make most of it on a ... shaper!










More videos. The first on is overkill in accuracy - the grinder post is NOT accurate to a 0.001 - second one is more "realistic" tool. Of course I may grind mine just for the looks.

The angle appears to be small... maybe 10 deg? Anyone knows?


----------



## ducdon (May 21, 2019)

I used 10 degrees on mine. I didn't thread the diamond to attach it to the threaded rod. Used Green Locktite instead.


----------

